# A Game of Thrones



## Kerohime

yeah... geek girl of all trades calling out to fellow fantasy/medieval/hbo geeks!






I am absolutely impressed with the first episode, and give it a big 2 thumbs up.

Approved!!!

Watch this series! And better yet, read the books too! =)


----------



## solarz

I'm still waiting for them to make a movie out of The Eye of the World.


----------



## Kerohime

solarz said:


> I'm still waiting for them to make a movie out of The Eye of the World.


A movie?? will there be 14 movies in total? lol


----------



## bigfishy

Boooo, I thought it was a game like "the age of empire" or something similar

I have the "BEST" defense system that nobody can penetrate


----------



## Jackson

I thought it was a game lol


----------



## Kerohime

awww nobody here has read the Song of Ice and Fire series by George RR Martin?

The books are amazing!


----------



## BeerBaron

Great first episode, I want to read the books but also don't want it to spoil this HBO series. I may hold off for awhile.


----------



## solarz

Kerohime said:


> A movie?? will there be 14 movies in total? lol


Nah, the first 3 books can be a trilogy, and the remaning 11 books can be another trilogy. Totally doable if you take out all descriptions of dresses and sniffing!


----------



## Chris S

I watched the first two episodes last night and I thought it was great.


----------



## bettaforu

BIG fan of this series! My theory is that the father of the blonde prince wimpy who got beat up by a girl, is his Mother's brother....not the KING!



I WANT a Dire Wolf!!!


----------



## solarz

bettaforu said:


> BIG fan of this series! My theory is that the father of the blonde prince wimpy who got beat up by a girl, is his Mother's brother....not the KING!


I thought that was pretty obvious as well, although it took me 3 readings to understand who you were talking about.


----------



## Kerohime

Well... 
If you think about what happened right before the 'incident' in the end of the first episode, it would make sense to draw that conclusion.


----------



## mr_bako

*good show*

havent seen it yet but looking forward to it.
i love this genre of shows


----------



## Kweli

Its funny because I started reading the first book about 2-3 weeks ago.

And WHILE reading the book (few chapters in) i saw a commercial for the new TV series... 

So now im trying to race to finish the book before I watch the series. So far its very enjoyable. It works because typically my wife likes to watch shows after they are finished the whole season... she doesnt like to wait a week between episodes

I am at the part with the dragons!!!!




haha, jk...


----------



## bettaforu

AAAGGGGHHHH they chopped off Ed Stark's head 

What did Caitlyn promise that dirty old beggar Frey.....hhhmmmnnn?


----------



## Kerohime

Lets try to keep spoilers to a minimum. D=


----------



## Cory

Huge fan of the series here. I read the books a few years back and got my mom hooked on them too . Even having read the books I am still very impressed by the series and the scene where Ned is surrounded and captured in king's landing had my heart racing even though I knew it was coming. They've super accelerated the plot line for the series which I don't mind. I remembered there being more Stark children in the book but I guess I'm just imagining it lol.


----------



## Brian

The most recent episode was sickkk!

So addicted to this show. Sad that Grey's Anatomy is over


----------



## bettaforu

Sooo do you think we will get to see the snowwalkers (is that what they are called) I want to know what's happened to Benjin?


----------



## solarz

Guess a lot of people didn't read the book. 

Poor Sean Bean, first Boromir, and now Ned Stark.


----------



## Kerohime

I love that guy, I always watch his reviews after each Episode. 
Really refreshing, hilarious and entertaining.


----------



## arktixan

Sean Bean, one of my fav actors, yet all his roles... I swear, he dies in all of them! Ha!

Book series is great, I thought they'd made the series a bit longer than 10 epi. 
But hey, I am happy they made it


----------



## PACMAN

how does this compare to Spartacus: Blood and Sand?


----------



## Kerohime

Not sure if you can compare anything to Game of Thrones. 

Just watch the first episode and see for yourself.


----------



## bettaforu

Spartacus is more of a blood and guts series...
Game of Thrones is more of an intrigue story I think, everyone trying to gain the coveted Iron Throne.

Now another good series was "ROME" I am just now watching that series on DVD and boy its good, lots of eye popping stuff if you get my drift  and the intrigues of all the players to gain profit/acceptance/prestige etc along with a good lashing of the old cut yar head off  what more can one ask for 

Cant wait for True Blood now....next weekend. OH I love that Eric ...mmmhhhnnn


----------



## Kerohime

Interesting that it came off that way about everyone wanting the Iron Throne. But I get a different feel from reading the books.. and I think the series tries to bring that perspective into light as well. To me its almost completely driven by character. Everybody has a reason for what they are doing. Even the people you think are terrible in the TV series, they have a reason for what they do, and if you still dont get it... read further and you will understand alot through backstories and character histories. You really get immersed into the chapters for each character, including the Stark children and other characters that are not interested in the throne at all.

In the second season which is based on the book "Clash of Kings" already tells you about an upcoming struggle between people that believe they are the rightful rulers. 
There are actually only a few groups of people who are truly playing the game, for the game, and for the throne alone. The others that have their eye on the throne are doing it for their own unique reasons. 

I truly love the book series and the HBO show really has done it justice. I'm just baffled by how fast paced the first season is.


----------



## Kweli

Spartacus is its own breed... like my wife says... 40% sex, 40% killing, 20% great dialog

Game of Thrones is a medieval setting, very story driven.. fantasy elements... wow, hard to explain.. but anyone who watches it will enjoy it (both the book or the TV show)


----------



## Ciddian

I am in love with game of thrones right now... wow


----------



## bettaforu

Gotta love those Dragons!  Can't wait for the next season


----------



## Chris S

They should have ended the season with episode 9, episode 10 was one of the worst =/


----------



## DaFishMan

Huge fan of this show. Do you guys watch Camelot as well ?

Did any of you watch legend of the seeker ? Discontinued series but it was pretty cool too. Not as adult as thrones, but still good.

I'll have to keep an eye on this post for good shows, movies and books I see.

It's almost time for Weeds and True Blood to start anew


----------



## Ciddian

Holy crow! I don't wanna spoil anything but I loved the ending of this weeks episode!!!


----------



## DaFishMan

Thanks for not spoiling it, going to download it now lol.


----------



## Kweli

The season is over... that was the finale...

Gotta wait another year for the next part, which im sure they will do


----------



## george

Legend of the Seeker was nothing like the books. Even the producer and Terry Goodkind said that they tried to do something else in the movie which is not in the books.

I think I stopped somewhere season 2. Not very impressive. The books though ... masterpiece.


----------



## J-P

eh??? the final episode the eggs hatch? and that is it????

awww too much of a cliff hanger!


----------



## Kweli

I havent read the 2nd book.. but it sets up an interesting battle for the throne...
Starks, Lanisters, and Dragon Queen

I need more dwarf though.. that character (and actor) is awesome


----------



## Kerohime

Lots more of Tyrion Lannister in the second book.


----------

